# I'll believe she's pregnant when she's pushing a damn stroller!



## Croc-O-Dile

:grr: This girl I grew up with always is claiming she's pregnant and then something will happen and she'll lose the baby. And not always early on, either. There have been times she's kept it up for months and then when she's not gaining any weight and has had enough she'll disappear for a day or two and say she lost it. Makes me SOO angry!

I have a very real, very strong hate for her because two years ago a girl who lived in our neighborhood really did lose her baby girl around 24 weeks and this bitch decided to fake her loss then so that they could "grieve together"
Apparently when she said something to the girl about "knowing her pain" she went after her. Tbh, I'd have done the same thing.

Anywho, I just got word tonight that she's "pregnant" with my friend Shaun's baby and she's like 4 months along. Oh, she's also about 8 weeks along with my friend Mike's twins. Yep. She's really upped the crazy this time and decided to fake two pregnancies at once! :roll:

Well I went on her fb to see if by some crazy off chance she really was pregnant and her status said something about her being baked. I REALLY wanted to comment on it and say something like, "Oh didn't anybody tell you pot's not good for your pregnancies?"

But I didn't. Only because I cba with the drama atm. Not because I want to spare her humiliation. :growlmad:

-rant over-


----------



## sarah0108

That's crazy! :shock: you should have commented! Or PM'ed her. People that lie about things lilke that are sick x


----------



## annawrigley

Urghh I hate people like that, you should have commented :D I wouldnt be able to hold back :lol: Make it seem nice and then you dont look like a bitch ;) And how bloody rude saying to that girl she knows her pain, thats terrible, what an insult xx


----------



## _laura

There's a girl like that who I know. She's horrible. Always faking pregnancies and miscarriages. She even convinces her BF's she's pregnant.


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> There's a girl like that who I know. She's horrible. Always faking pregnancies and miscarriages. She even convinces her BF's she's pregnant.

Same here. Theres a girl down the road that faked a pregnancy and claimed she fell down some stairs and lost it. She got caught out several times though, but continues to keep telling this story for attention. Sick twisted people !! :growlmad:


----------



## divershona

i knew a girl like this who did exactly the same thing so many times people just stopped believing her, then when she did actually get pregnant no-one believed her, not her work or anything, so she had no support during her pregnancy, even her mum said to her i'll believe you when the baby's here because she'd lied so many times.

there must be something wrong/going on in her life that makes her feel like she needs to lie to get the attention. but i still think what she is doing is sick! there are loads of people who really want to have children and can't and then there are girls going around lieing about being pregnant/miscarrying and its not right.

any one heard of the boy who cried wolf?


----------



## lily123

Ugghhh i HATE people who do this :grr: honestly makes me so mad, they have NO idea what it's like to lose a baby!
I'd have probably commented, wouldn't be able to stop myself ;)
x


----------



## Burchy314

There are few girls I know like this. One girl faked a pregnancy to get her boyfriend back who just so happen to be dating me at that time.

The worst though...a girl I know has been faking pregnancys since 7th grade! I mean come on! She is a pathalogical (sp?) Liar! Like I can me a list of over 1000crazy rediculous lies of hers if I really sat down and thought about it.

1. In 7th grade she said she had 3 kids that she gave up for adoption. She got pregnant from her father and uncle gang raping her.
2. She was born black.
3. She isn't actually Shannon. Shannon was her twin sister who died, but her parents liked her better so she had to become her!

Those are the top 3 worst lies of hers I can remember. Since 7th she apperentally has been pregnant probably about 100 times. Oh and in 7th grade when she was saying how she had 3 kids...well each time she said the story the number of kids changed, the sexes of the babys changed, and the names changed. Better yet she is actually REALLY close to her Dad, I wonder how he would feel about his little girl saying he raped her.

Sad part is, she actually thought we believed every single story.


----------



## emmylou92

my friend did this when she found out i was pregnant she said we could both go through pregnancy together when i phoned her to say i felt my baby's first kick she said that she had to on the same day i believed her she said her due date was 2 day's before mine and i was dead chuffed a few weeks later i went to visit her and because i wasn't showing i thought she was just the same though when hollie kicked i let her feel it and she never let me...when i started to show i told her and she broke down in floods of tears saying she had lost her baby i talk to her and said we could sit and look at her scan pictures and she said she had binned them.....later her bf told me she had never been pregnant.

some people....


----------



## amygwen

That's crazy!! I can't believe she'd lie like that, what a weirdo attention seeker :wacko:


----------



## rjb

this girl i knew in 7th grade said she had a 1 yr old, and told me all this stuff about her then when i asked about her like a month later she said she'd been taken away from her for no reason.
she also said she got pregnant and got an abortion via clothes hanger (what the FUCK)
then this other girl was saying she was pregnant at the same time i was, claiming she was like 10 weeks and her belly was huge (no baby or pregnancy now)
she also claimed she could never have kids so her parents were letting her adopt one now :wacko::grr:


----------



## Thaynes

This girl that is in the eight grade at my old school went around telling people she was pregnant. I thought it was funny cuz her "pregnancy" progressed from like 6weeks to full term in like two months. She never looked pregnant. On a monday she went back to school saying she had her baby on saturday and gave it up for adoption. How I know she can't been telling the truth. 1. I lived in such a small town that there is not way everyone wouldn't have known. 2. My aunt works with her sister 3. How many of you ladies that gave birth vaginally climbed stairs all day two days after delivery. I sure didn't feel up to it. 4. This girl just wants attention (like two weeks ago she posted on FB that she was going to kill herself until I told her that was rude and pathetic since a kid from that school had just shot himself a month before)


----------



## rjb

Thaynes said:


> This girl that is in the eight grade at my old school went around telling people she was pregnant. *I thought it was funny cuz her "pregnancy" progressed from like 6weeks to full term in like two months. She never looked pregnant. On a monday she went back to school saying she had her baby on saturday and gave it up for adoption.* How I know she can't been telling the truth. 1. I lived in such a small town that there is not way everyone wouldn't have known. 2. My aunt works with her sister 3. How many of you ladies that gave birth vaginally climbed stairs all day two days after delivery. I sure didn't feel up to it. 4. This girl just wants attention (like two weeks ago she posted on FB that she was going to kill herself until I told her that was rude and pathetic since a kid from that school had just shot himself a month before)

i don't understand why girls choose pregnancy to lie about.
even if they claim to give it up for adoption, it's atleat a 6 month lie. 
one that requires physical changes at that!
and to choose to lie about miscarrying is just sick..


----------



## bbyno1

She should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I know a girl who is constantly doing this, so much so she actually blievs HERSELF. One week it's ' o I'm pregnant, then she has an mc two weeks later, to find out a week after that shew up the duff again. Have to break it to you, but the cycle after an mc you can't get pregnant. She actually claimed she had a d&c after she lost her daughters twin. But they wouldn't d a d&c if you were pregnant ith twins. Dumb fuck. Ive had an mms and personally find it offensive when stupid people like this lie.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Why would people stoop sooo low to seek attention?!?!
It was all mainly just _rumours_ when I was at school...
Although one girl I know put all over her FB a few years ago about having a miscarriage, and a lot of people started doubting her, although I find it hard to believe some one could lie about something like that...
Although I do think posting it all over FB is just something you wouldn't do - or I personally wouldn't have.
xx


----------



## Burchy314

All of these girls should be ashamed of themselfs! It is just wrong. I don't understand why they would do that and I don't understand why they need that much attention.


----------



## Thaynes

Burchy314 said:


> All of these girls should be ashamed of themselfs! It is just wrong. I don't understand why they would do that and I don't understand why they need that much attention.

:thumbup: I agree.


----------



## Leah_xx

My friends ex girlfriend just faked a pregnancy becasue she wanted him to love her. Well she made up this lie that she was carring twins and she was 6 months i guess but she hadnt had a ultrasound. Then she just misscarried them the other day. Well her mom even said she wasnt. She did it all for attention and to make him love her. And a 7th grader in my school said she was pregnant, then she had a abortion, then misscarried. But she got ultrasounds off google. and things like that
Ppl like that make me sick.


----------



## lucy_x

I mean why would you want that kind of attention!
Its horrible, And they will never understand what its like. I hope they never really have to go through that, No one would believe them!


----------



## amandad192

I knew a girl who in year 8 went around saying her best friends older brother raped her and that she thought she was pregnant. She took it so far that she went to the hospital GUM clinic for a pregnancy test.
A few months later a group of us were hanging out in my bedroom chatting and she admitted that she wasn't raped and was a virgin.
Sick sick girl!


----------



## lesleyann

xforuiholdonx said:


> I know a girl who is constantly doing this, so much so she actually blievs HERSELF. One week it's ' o I'm pregnant, then she has an mc two weeks later, to find out a week after that shew up the duff again. Have to break it to you, but the cycle after an mc you can't get pregnant. She actually claimed she had a d&c after she lost her daughters twin. But they wouldn't d a d&c if you were pregnant ith twins. Dumb fuck. Ive had an mms and personally find it offensive when stupid people like this lie.

Hate to break it to you but you can get pregnant the cycle after a MC, many a doctor and nurse will tell that you are extra fertile after a MC and they advise you not to have unprotected sex untill a period after your MC otherwise it can make it more difficult to know how far along you are. I never had a period between my loss in june 08 then getting pregnant with my son even though it was not straight away that i got pregnant.

It is very very sad and disturbing that so many girls make up pregnancys to keep men, to get men back, for attention ect its just soo sick and takes away from those who are pregnant or are currently having a loss.


----------



## annawrigley

Um girls.... I have something to tell you :blush:.... I'm pregnant. 
With octuplets!! :pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue: (yep 4 of each) Octomum eat your heart out!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

annawrigley said:


> Um girls.... I have something to tell you :blush:.... I'm pregnant.
> With octuplets!! :pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue: (yep 4 of each) Octomum eat your heart out!

OMG!! SAME HERE!! But 2 of mine have different daddies :blush:


----------



## rjb

annawrigley said:


> Um girls.... I have something to tell you :blush:.... I'm pregnant.
> With octuplets!! :pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue: (yep 4 of each) Octomum eat your heart out!

thought you were serious til i read the octuplets part. :blush:


----------



## divershona

octuplets? ha i can beat that one, dectuplets ... or whatever 10 babies would be :haha:


----------



## divershona

rjb said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Um girls.... I have something to tell you :blush:.... I'm pregnant.
> With octuplets!! :pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue: (yep 4 of each) Octomum eat your heart out!
> 
> thought you were serious til i read the octuplets part. :blush:Click to expand...

me tooo i almost started dancing omg yay a new baby on the way :blush:


----------



## rjb

divershona said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Um girls.... I have something to tell you :blush:.... I'm pregnant.
> With octuplets!! :pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue: (yep 4 of each) Octomum eat your heart out!
> 
> thought you were serious til i read the octuplets part. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> me tooo i almost started dancing omg yay a new baby on the way :blush:Click to expand...

i got genuinely excited.
then i felt stupid :haha:


----------



## divershona

rjb said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Um girls.... I have something to tell you :blush:.... I'm pregnant.
> With octuplets!! :pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue: (yep 4 of each) Octomum eat your heart out!
> 
> thought you were serious til i read the octuplets part. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> me tooo i almost started dancing omg yay a new baby on the way :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> i got genuinely excited.
> then i felt stupid :haha:Click to expand...

me too :blush:


----------



## faolan5109

I know a girl like that, faked a few pregnancies. I was trying to be there for because she did honestly have a shitty home life, but then she actually came up pregnant ( to get her mom to come from North Carolina and not be with her now gf) and its not what she expected. Her FOB does nothing and she having a tough time.


----------



## Burchy314

That is even worse...actually getting pregnant to keep a man, get a man back, get family back etc. You should have a baby when you are ready and when it is something YOU and you partner want.

Oh Becca and Shona, I thought the same thing until I saw the octomom thing lol.

Oh and speakingof babies having 2 different dads...I was watching One Born Every Minute last week and it was a lesbian couple that used infitro (sp?) to get pregnant. Well they were black...the used 2 different donors within 24 hours...got pregnant with twins. Well the girl came out mixed (one donor is white) and the boy came out black (the other donor was black like the mom) it was CRAZY!


----------



## AriannasMama

I saw that one too! lol. It actually does happen, I've seen twins with different dads on Maury :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Sorry to disappoint ;)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

divershona said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Um girls.... I have something to tell you :blush:.... I'm pregnant.
> With octuplets!! :pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue: (yep 4 of each) Octomum eat your heart out!
> 
> thought you were serious til i read the octuplets part. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> me tooo i almost started dancing omg yay a new baby on the way :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> i got genuinely excited.
> then i felt stupid :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## PreggyEggy

I hate people like this, unfortunatly I have one for a sister. We have no contact now, and I can't stand her, but back when I was still taken in by her lies she came and told my sister and I that she had been drunk and her boyfriend had had sex with her in an alley, and that she thought she was pregnant. She was 17 at the time, and I rushed out to boots to get her a test. She said it was negative, but ages later I found the test behind the sink in the bathroom and it was unused.

Sadly, this isn't even close to the worst thing she's ever done. My mother was severly disabled and in hospital for a long time, and she used to take her "friends" to go see her, and use her for attention. It made me sick. I've told social services that I think she needs help, like a councillor, but they don't listen. Now they just keep paying for new flats for her, but she always gets them trashed.

I don't want her anywhere near Poppy, but I don't know what to tell her when she's older. How can you say "You have an aunty that is seriously fucked up" in a nice way??

(sorry to kinda crash in teen parenting btw, I couldn't resist posting )


----------



## jogami

xforuiholdonx said:


> I know a girl who is constantly doing this, so much so she actually blievs HERSELF. One week it's ' o I'm pregnant, then she has an mc two weeks later, to find out a week after that shew up the duff again. Have to break it to you, but the cycle after an mc you can't get pregnant. She actually claimed she had a d&c after she lost her daughters twin. But they wouldn't d a d&c if you were pregnant ith twins. Dumb fuck. Ive had an mms and personally find it offensive when stupid people like this lie.

:nope: you are in fact MORE fertile after a MC and many women have fallen pregnant again before even having a period.


----------



## faolan5109

AriannasMama said:


> I saw that one too! lol. It actually does happen, I've seen twins with different dads on Maury :haha:

Oh maury how you teach of the all the shady situation all people can be in!


----------



## faolan5109

Burchy314 said:


> That is even worse...actually getting pregnant to keep a man, get a man back, get family back etc. You should have a baby when you are ready and when it is something YOU and you partner want.
> 
> Oh Becca and Shona, I thought the same thing until I saw the octomom thing lol.
> 
> Oh and speakingof babies having 2 different dads...I was watching One Born Every Minute last week and it was a lesbian couple that used infitro (sp?) to get pregnant. Well they were black...the used 2 different donors within 24 hours...got pregnant with twins. Well the girl came out mixed (one donor is white) and the boy came out black (the other donor was black like the mom) it was CRAZY!

Yeah it is, but now she is learning that it was not what she thought. Shitty way to learn but she is.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I love maury lol


----------



## Thaynes

PreggyEggy said:


> I hate people like this, unfortunatly I have one for a sister. We have no contact now, and I can't stand her, but back when I was still taken in by her lies she came and told my sister and I that she had been drunk and her boyfriend had had sex with her in an alley, and that she thought she was pregnant. She was 17 at the time, and I rushed out to boots to get her a test. She said it was negative, but ages later I found the test behind the sink in the bathroom and it was unused.
> 
> Sadly, this isn't even close to the worst thing she's ever done. My mother was severly disabled and in hospital for a long time, and she used to take her "friends" to go see her, and use her for attention. It made me sick. I've told social services that I think she needs help, like a councillor, but they don't listen. Now they just keep paying for new flats for her, but she always gets them trashed.
> 
> I don't want her anywhere near Poppy, but I don't know what to tell her when she's older. How can you say "You have an aunty that is seriously fucked up" in a nice way??
> 
> (sorry to kinda crash in teen parenting btw, I couldn't resist posting )

Say she isn't a very good influence and shes crazy.


----------



## heather92

Gah, I sooo know how that feels! There was a girl who hung out with the some of my friends in high school and would fake a pregnancy to go along with every one of her friends who got pregnant for real. I think she pretended to be pregnant five or six times before she finally moved away during our junior year. I tried to be nice to her because I knew she had family problems, but she really got on my nerves. Especially when she claimed she'd given birth at six months and given the baby up for adoption... but she didn't miss any school or anything!? lol. On the other hand, there was another girl who actually did get pregnant five times when she was 14-16, didn't go through with the pregnancies, and finally gave birth when she was 17... so I didn't want to dismiss what the first girl was saying out of hand, ya know?


----------



## Bumblebee20

_laura said:


> There's a girl like that who I know. She's horrible. Always faking pregnancies and miscarriages. She even convinces her BF's she's pregnant.

Same here. She now does have a 2 year old girl. But noone belived her becauses she said it so many times, its sick and attension seeking.:brat:


----------



## Desi's_lost

heather92 said:


> Gah, I sooo know how that feels! There was a girl who hung out with the some of my friends in high school and would fake a pregnancy to go along with every one of her friends who got pregnant for real. I think she pretended to be pregnant five or six times before she finally moved away during our junior year. I tried to be nice to her because I knew she had family problems, but she really got on my nerves. Especially when she claimed she'd given birth at six months and given the baby up for adoption... but she didn't miss any school or anything!? lol. *On the other hand, there was another girl who actually did get pregnant five times when she was 14-16, didn't go through with the pregnancies, and finally gave birth when she was 17...* so I didn't want to dismiss what the first girl was saying out of hand, ya know?

people who use abortion as a birthcontrol dont deserve children :nope:


----------



## faolan5109

Desi's_lost said:



> heather92 said:
> 
> 
> Gah, I sooo know how that feels! There was a girl who hung out with the some of my friends in high school and would fake a pregnancy to go along with every one of her friends who got pregnant for real. I think she pretended to be pregnant five or six times before she finally moved away during our junior year. I tried to be nice to her because I knew she had family problems, but she really got on my nerves. Especially when she claimed she'd given birth at six months and given the baby up for adoption... but she didn't miss any school or anything!? lol. *On the other hand, there was another girl who actually did get pregnant five times when she was 14-16, didn't go through with the pregnancies, and finally gave birth when she was 17...* so I didn't want to dismiss what the first girl was saying out of hand, ya know?
> 
> people who use abortion as a birthcontrol dont deserve children :nope:Click to expand...

Agreed! after two you should be cut off forever.


----------

